# Is it just me?



## PencilHead (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't wanna start an arguement rolleyes: ) but I feel like my schtuff is getting more sticky and possibly more potent.  It's a bit over 3 weeks in jars.  It certainly smokes far smoother than anything I've ever smoked that would get you high.  The colors are richening as is the bouquet.  Am I pulling my own egotistical leg?

Got into an arguement with a friend of a friend who is a self-proclaimed expert of MJ because, in his own words: "_I been smokin pot since I wuz fourteen._"  I've know him almost that long and, unfortunately, that's really all he's done since he was 14. 

So he smokes this stuff that I, um, uh, well let's just say that I said I maybe got it from a friend.  It's 10 1/2 week flowered WW, jarred for over 3 weeks.  This "expert" says it couldn't be any good cause good stuff makes you cough, and my stuff doesn't.  While he's arguing this cough or no cough nonsense, his buddy bongs up a nice little bud of the stuff and says to him, "Dude, I don't know what you're talking about--this shite's making the skin on my head feel funny."

Un-huh, un-huh.  Only made my day, that's all.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 9, 2009)

The dryer the better in my opinion.  I like taking buds that are pretty much ready to be smoked and leave them out for a day or two, to the point where you go to pinch some off and it just crumbles.  I love it that dry, so I am definitely in agreement with you on the long cure.  The cough stuff is nonsense, that is related to the size of the hit you take, not the THC content in my opinion.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 9, 2009)

I remember when I was a teenager we used to say, "Don't cough, don't get off".  Of course we now know its not true, but maybe your friend is still stuck in the age of 14.


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 9, 2009)

You're being kind to say he's stuck at 14--more like 12.  Oh well, I've got like a 10 year-old's attention span, and will still talk a 25 year-old's bravado after a few Newkies if someone'll listen.


----------



## LassChance (Jun 9, 2009)

You deserve an extra pat on the back--you not only produced some kickin weed...you CURED it perfectly, too.

Lass


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's the proof.

First up, my beloved WW colas--The Gang o' Four I call 'em.  Ain't touched them but once wit my dirty hands, but...(_heavy breathing, heavy breathing_):hubba: 
#2--some WW with its friend Uncle Newkie (jeez, did I just come up with a new user name?) 
#3--some o' The Bag Lady, bless her street and Sativa-ed soul. 
#4--a few of my Crystal nugs: hard; big ole suckers.  Want the skin on your head to feel funny?  Try that heart-breaker first do in the morning. 

And here's the best part--that's only part of what I got curing.

Thanks again, All-Involved.  Since I had everybody out for the photo-shoot, I'm gonna go to the shed and scorch a premeditated blend of 3 of the finest danks around.  

'Scuse, me--PencilHead has left the building.

Peace and love, all.


----------



## astrobud (Jun 9, 2009)

well it seems to me that mine gets better with age, taste, buzz, ect.  btw those buds look great ph:holysheep:


----------



## smokeytheherb (Jun 10, 2009)

Buds look great man, and a cheers on that Newcastle. :aok:


----------



## mr.greengenes (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't know, man. You'll have to pass around some of the product so we can judge first-hand for ourselves. Go ahead and blow some smoke into your monitor really, really hard... (kidding, just trying to see how stoned you are and if you would really try that).  
Those are some of the strangest looking Kosher pickles I've ever seen. :hubba:
And what's wrong with having an I.Q. of 12? Under the correct influence, sometimes I can't count that HIGH myself.


----------



## Radical Buds (Jun 11, 2009)

Personally I find coughing to be rather painful these days.
 Awesome bud up there in the pics man!


----------



## BBFan (Jun 12, 2009)

> I don't wanna start an arguement ( ) but I feel like my schtuff is getting more sticky and possibly more potent. It's a bit over 3 weeks in jars. It certainly smokes far smoother than anything I've ever smoked that would get you high. The colors are richening as is the bouquet. Am I pulling my own egotistical leg?



Well it ain't bragging when it's deserved.  However, everything I've read and through my own anecdotal experiences says that potency doesn't change.  It gets smoother, it tastes better, it even looks better, but I've never seen any real data that shows emphatically that potency improves.

Bottom line though, you got some great bud there, you enjoy it, it puts smart arse experts in their place, and you did it all yourself!

I wish I could join you and Winston in a bowl or two, you sound like great people and that sure looks tasty, but I guess this'll have to do :48:


----------



## Beavermonk (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice looking Buds dude


----------



## winstonwolf (Jun 12, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> This "expert" says it couldn't be any good cause good stuff makes you cough, and my stuff doesn't.



Exactly. That's why I don't understand the fixation everyone here seems to have on flushing. I say if you want to get the really good cough going, not only should you not flush during the last couple of weeks, but you should actually begin dosing with Miracle Grow.

Believe me, nothing makes me cough like a lungful of Miracle Grow infused detritus. And, of course, it's the cough that I'm always shooting for.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 12, 2009)

nice PH! ill take a lil of everything & oh ya pass me "the one & only".


----------



## kalikisu (Jun 12, 2009)

great buddage dude


----------



## JBonez (Jun 13, 2009)

hey pencil, your buddy probably thinks the volcano is a gimmick huh, cuz that really doesnt make you cough.

hey, show him this thread, tell him he is a tool.


----------



## Hick (Jun 13, 2009)

> Conversion of CBD acid to THC acid is the single most important reaction with respect to psychoactivity in the entire pathway and the one about which we know the most...................Harvesting, drying, curing, and storage of Cannabis floral clusters to preserve and enhance appearance, taste, and psychoactivity is often discussed among cultivators. More floral clusters are ruined by poor handling after harvest than by any other single cause. When the plant is harvested, the production of fine floral clusters for smoking begins................As floral clusters dry, and even after they are sealed and packaged, they continue to cure. Curing removes the unpleasant green taste and *allows the resins and cannabinoids to finish ripening.* Drying is merely the removal of water from the floral clusters so they will be dry enough to burn. Curing takes this process one step farther to produce tasty and psychoactive marijuana. If drying occurs too rapidly, the green taste will be sealed into the tissues and may remain there indefinitely. A floral cluster is not dead after harvest any more than an apple is. *Certain metabolic activities take place for some time, much like the ripening and eventual spoiling of an apple after it is picked. During this period, cannabinoid acids decarboxylate into the psychoactive cannabinoids *and terpenes isomerize to create new polyterpenes with tastes and aromas different from fresh floral clusters. It is suspected that cannabinoid biosynthesis may also continue for a short time after harvest. Taste and aroma also improve as chlorophylls and other pigments begin to break down. When floral clusters are dried slowly they are kept at a humidity very near that of the inside of the stomata. Alternatively, sealing and opening bags or jars or clusters is a procedure that keeps the humidity high within the container and allows the periodic venting of gases given off during curing. It also exposes the clusters to fresh air needed for proper curing.


from chapter 4 of Clarkes "Marijuana Botanty"  hXXp://www.mellowgold.com/grow/mjbotany-removed/marijuanabotany4.html


----------



## JBonez (Jun 13, 2009)

i rest my case, thanks Hick


----------



## skallie (Jun 13, 2009)

yeh nuff said cured bud is more potent along with being far tastier to smoke.

how do you lot not know this ffs *** effin hell

etc etc etc

lol

skallie


----------



## BBFan (Jun 15, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> I don't wanna start an arguement rolleyes: )


 
Oh, now you've done it..........

Also from RC Clarke:


> Actually, THC acid and the other necessary cannabinoid acids are not psychoactive until they decarboxylate (lose an acidic carboxyl group [COOHI).  It is the cannabinoid acids which move along the biosynthetic pathway, and these acids undergo the strategic reactions that determine the position of any particular cannabinoid molecule along the pathway. After the resins are secreted by the glandular trichome they begin to harden and the cannabinoid acids begin to decarboxylate. *Any remaining cannabinoid acids are decarboxylated by heat within a few days after harvesting.*[/FONT]


 
Decarboxylation of MJ occurs through heat.

There is a process we employ called "SMOKING", that effectively applies heat to the MJ, the resultant effect being decarboxylation.

There, now I've gone and done it.[/FONT]


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 15, 2009)

Wasn't it the Ramones that did _I Wanna Be Decarboxylated_?


----------



## str8t0thetop (Jun 15, 2009)

send me all your bud and ill tell ya what i think bro


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 15, 2009)

I think weed gets better with curing.

I smoke nugs right off the plant with my volcano often. Not the same.

The strongest joint I ever smoked (aside from the one Hal made when he visited) was about four years old, forgotten in the utility drawer. Some of the first medical weed in california (this was back in the 90's). 

I hallucinated like crazy for HOURS. Strongest sativa I have ever smoked. 
Don't know what kind, but the strongest. Put JackH to shame, and that is one of my top 5.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 15, 2009)

Something else too:
Trim doesn't seem to cure properly. I ran out of prime a fortnight ago and had to start in on the trim I kept for emergencies, cos my next harvest isn't quite ready ... and I noticed that unlike the bud, which has a gorgeous spicy flavour in the case of the Aurora, the trim - cured for the same time - still tastes and smells noticeably green.


----------

